# Touchpad on Aspire ES 15 not detected



## Spartrekus (Dec 24, 2018)

Hello,

The machine is a aspire es 15, es1-531, from ACER, aka. a notebook.

There is on it FreeBSD, with Chrome (chromium) and icewm (Xorg).

However the touchpad is not working.

it would be helpful to get it working.

Thank , sincerely,


----------



## tingo (Dec 24, 2018)

It would also be helpful if you would give more details. Have you already identified how the touchpad is logically connected in your machine?
If it is a pci device, please provide relevant info from `# pciconf -lv`
if it is a usb device, please provide relevant info from `usbconfig`
if it is connected in any other way, you might have trouble.


----------

